# Zombie Hordes



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Being a big fan of zombie movies and books, I wanted to have some kind of new prop for my place this year. This is my first attempt at building my own prop, I've always bought stuff from the stores to decorate.
I envisioned a bunch zombies powered by motors that could be placed in front of windows and pound on the surface as they try to get in. My design came from seeing a haunted bookshelf design where a rotating shaft with knobs would push the books out, then a spring pulls them back. I figured that if I use the same shaft and knob design I could press down on a lever to force the arm back, then let a spring pull it back into place when the lever slipped free. 
I decided to build it out of PVC since I was pretty familiar with working with it. The main base and shoulders are built out of 3/4" and the arms are built with 1/2". So far the project has only cost about $25, and I overbought in places because I'm still refining the design. Once I've got my prototype worked out I want to crank out a bunch of these!









The fevered 3am master sketch. It looks like something that should be stuck to a fridge =P









Materials used: 
3/4" 10' length of PVC. This was cut into a 4' piece for the vertical torso, then a few more cuts for the width of the shoulders.
3/4" 4 way connector. this is the center of the torso. It connects the base(legs) with the cross piece (shoulders) and the head.
3/4" T connector. I used several of these. Two for the shoulders, two for the spring connection, two for the rotating bar with levers, and one cut in half for the base. 
3/4" 90 degree connector. I used two for the shoulders
1/2" 6' lengths. These thinner pipes are what I use for the rotating bar and the lower and upper arms
1/2" 90 degree connectors. I used two for connecting the upper and lower arms.
1/2" T connector. This was used for the "levers" on the rotating bar that smacks the lever.
90degree metal corner pieces. These are attached to the spring then connected to the PVC. I cut the PVC in half about 2" deep, then turned it and cut it in half again another 2" so that I ended up with an X shaped cut down the pipe. I then jammed the metal corner piece into it and sealed the end with 1/2" end caps.
Misc. springs. I found a box of varying sizes in a box at home depot. I grabbed a bunch to test out.
Nuts and bolts. 2", 1-1/2", and others. I wanted my zombie to be bolted together so that after halloween I could break the whole thing down for easy storage. You can just as easily do this with PVC cement if you have the storage space.









This is a picture of the shoulder joint. The lower right bar comes from the 4 way connector at the torso. It then goes to a 90 degree connector, then a T. The T connector allows the 1/2" arm to rotate smoothly. I ended up adding a 1/2" coupler to the left of the T shoulder joint to pull the arm out slightly and stretch the spring.









Between the shoulder joint and the torso is a T connector with a short piece of 3/4" pvc to attach a bolt and spring. The other end of the spring is connected to the lower end of the metal corner piece. I needed the lever to be offset from my attachment point slightly so that the rotating lever didn't hit my attachment point. I probably could have attached it right to the 3/4" pvc pipe and skipped the T connector here, but I needed a shorter spring. I may try this instead when I redesign it.


This is a short video demonstrating the arm movement when the shaft and lever are rotating.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

2 Weeks later I got back around to this project.









I added another T connector and moved my spring to the side. This gives me the clearance I need for my rotating 1/2" bar and lever, which is just more T connectors. Glad I bought a bunch of them! I also added the end cap for the metal corner piece and some foam noodles to give the arms weight and shape for the clothes.









This is a shot of the rotating bar pulling back the arm and stretching the spring.









I straightened some metal coat hangers to create a frame in the front and back so the shirt will be out away from the mechanics and give the zombie some form.

Spread 'em picture by Selcsilverhand - Photobucket
I added a wooden base and used some string tied around the center 4 way connection to help keep the model balanced while I worked on it. I also made some hands out of stiff cardboard, tape, and rolled newspaper. I might replace these with latex hands rather than gloves over the hands.

Things still to do:
I need to add a 3XL shirt to test out the mechanics when its clothed and see how it will look. I don't need a high degree of accuracy below the torso since they will be placed in front of windows and you will only see the upper parts.

Find a motor. I'm hoping for a wiper motor since I need something with decent torque. I don't want it to be too fast, since I want the zombies fist pounding to be slow and methodical.

Build a power source. I will likely convert a computer ATX power supply since I have a ton of those and there are plenty of guides. I still have to do some reading on this, but from what I understand I can use the low voltage connector of the PS and add an adjustable resistor to lower the speed of the motor if needed.

Build some wooden planks to cover windows to add to the "zombie apocalypse" feel.

Build a gory head, hands, and distress the shirt.

I posted all this because I hope this project will inspire some others here too! I'd love some design input or advice. If someone else has done something similar, it'd be great to see their process too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No design suggestions, but I definitely look forward to seeing this in action. I'm always intrigued by the different approaches people take when engineering an animated prop.

Nice fridge art Sounds like 3AM is one of those creative times of day for you.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see this thread. I have been wondering about doing this too, if time permits. I was going to have one hand pounding on the door glass and the other hand pulling on the door handle. I like how you have the pounding. I was gonna make a cam on a small motor for the pounding and another cam and motor for the door rattling. Keep posting as you go. Very nice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing design. BBQ motors have a lot of torque and run about 3 to 5 rpm. Possible replacement for the spring might be rubber bands or shock cord. Looking forward to seeing this guy in action.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

SelcSilverhand said:


> I envisioned a bunch zombies powered by motors that could be placed in front of windows and pound on the surface as they try to get in.


What about if they are already in?









Great work and an amazing design application. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a fantastic, original idea.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

You're first prop? Really? LOL, that kinda makes me embarrassed about the stuff I've posted, lol. Selc, I think what you've designed, as well as making it happen, is just awesome. Like everyone else, I'm very anxious to see the finished product. Stop screwing around and hurry up so you can get his horde buddies built before Halloween!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Small update:

Still waiting on my cheap-o laytex hands to show up. I hit up Goodwill and found some 2XL shirts for my zombies. I rearranged the coat hanger wire inside so that it curves around the back from both sides to keep the shirt from binding in the rotating bar. I've also got a lead on some free wiper motors, so that will be my next step!










Gettin' there!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice idea!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good, can't wait to see more!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

More updates!










This is a picture of my wiper motor mounted to my base. I drilled through the end cap of a 1/2" PVC pipe and put the nut for the motor inside there, then screwed it onto the motor. Now the cap turns which is glued to the bar that spins.

I also added some length to the arms to the center of the body and put the ends inside a T cap. This helps keep the arms from bouncing around so much and coming out of position. Of course, had I been thinking I would have put a 4 connector so that I could easily mount the head in place.

The motor is running at 5volts and seems to be just about the right speed.









Here is a shot of the completed structure. Now we're getting somewhere.

Go Zombie Go video by Selcsilverhand - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid453.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid453.photobucket.com/albums/qq255/Selcsilverhand/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq255/Selcsilverhand/VID00014
This zombie is LOUD! The banging can be heard clear across the house even though he is in the garage...Hope I don't break a window!

I started my paper mache skull this weekend, going to see if it is dry now tonight!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

So at long last I finished my first zombie. I had him all ready to go in the garage, I just didn't have a head. My papier mache head wasn't really doing it for me, and with time running out, I grabbed a generic head from a halloween store. I'll be adding blood and gore to his outfit this week.
My second zombie is almost done, I built him much smaller so that his hands will actually touch the window and won't look as square once I move the motor mount. 
Next year I want to build a better, lifelike torso and possibly a head that turns. Oh, and about 6 more of these guys!

Final Zombie video by Selcsilverhand - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid453.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid453.photobucket.com/albums/qq255/Selcsilverhand/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq255/Selcsilverhand/VID00019

I walked away to work on another project while he was banging away and forgot about him. A while later I wandered past the window again and jumped at the sight of someone standing there. Damn zombie!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, looks great. I would jump too seeing that guy standing at my window!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

SelcSilverhand said:


> I walked away to work on another project while he was banging away and forgot about him. A while later I wandered past the window again and jumped at the sight of someone standing there. Damn zombie!


hahahaha! scared by your own zombie! that should say something for how awesome he is! i agree! you definitely need more of them!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That is great!! I think it's a totally amusing and original idea. I smile every time I watch the vid!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a funny prop. A new form of zombie peeper. lol


----------



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

very nicely done. I'm interested in other people who have built mechanisms out of PVC. It's a great medium for these kind of props that need some motion yet don't need to carry much weight.

I like the way yours resets.

check out my General Grievous moving mechanical arms. 
http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/general-grievous-costume/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone! The party went great and a lot of people were spooked by the zombie in the window. A few even asked who was outside moving it around. Sadly though the wiper motor in my second zombie wouldn't work so he ended up being a stationary prop. Still, it was a big success!


----------

